

How an illinois rest stop inspired a web page - sid6376
http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/37signals/beMH/~3/NPEY1Z2eIqM/2799-how-an-illinois-rest-stop-inspired-a-web-page

======
Mz
Not at all what I expected. I was thinking it inspired a little website about
the rest stop. Not so. It inspired an alternate FAQ format. Kinda cool in some
ways except that they describe the real world version as 'full of passive
aggression'. Wondering if they thought that aspect through real thoroughly
before mimicking it. I mean, did they make a significant effort to remove
passive-aggressiveness from their FAQ or do they somehow think it's okay to
treat your customers that way? Or maybe they just went with "oh, cool" and
didn't really think about this potential downside?

